# Washable Pee Pads



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been searching for some pee pads online and wanted to get some advice.
First, I was recommended (by the breeder) to check www.odcmerchandise.com
and they are really cheap, but they are "used". I assume that my breeder wouldn't not send me to someplace that is not safe or sanitary, but are they typically better than new ones?
Also, I found Lily Pee Pads and they come in some cute colors, but they are $23.99. Is that for ONE? And is that a normal price???


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I buy pee pads at petsmart, but they are not washable. Sorry I can't help you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried washable ones. Lucky did not like them for some reason. I feel bad about throwing them away, but I do use eco pads made from recycled materials - which make me feel a bit better.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use them and love them. The dogs like them and I really like that I am not throwing them in the trash everyday! I wash and bleach them and they are still in great shape. Here is where I get them:
- www.PersonallyPaws.com

I bought a dozen. An investment up front, but haven't bought disposables since!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered a bunch of these from Amazon (free shipping :chili and I love them! [ame="http://www.amazon.com/EZwhelp-Washable-Whelping-Puppy-Pad/dp/B003B3W6C8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346868191&sr=8-2&keywords=whelping+pads+for+dogs"]EZwhelp Washable Whelping & Puppy Pad 20" x 27"[/ame]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I use them and love them. The dogs like them and I really like that I am not throwing them in the trash everyday! I wash and bleach them and they are still in great shape. Here is where I get them:
> - www.PersonallyPaws.com
> 
> I bought a dozen. An investment up front, but haven't bought disposables since!


This is where I got mine too and I also bought a dozen. I've had them for about 4-5 years and still have 5 that I've never used. I continue to wash and use the same ones over and over again. And I bleach them too.
As far as buying used ones, I think it would be fine if they are still in good shape, have been washed and bleached.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought human washable pads from Walmart for $10 each. don't know how they will hold up because I haven't been using them for long.

Well, fooey. I just looked at that website and they are even cheaper there. And, with free shipping right now. I may just have to order a package from there myself.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought some from Puppy Pads - Puppy Training Pads - Puppy Pee Pads - Dog Wee Wee Pads and they were the cheapest $-wise, but they . I bought some more from Lilypads, and I personally feel they were worth the difference in cost, but any / all of them work just fine - the Lilypads are just much more attractive and less obviously "pee pads."


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I use







. They are washable pee pads, but I use them as liners and place a pee pad above, because Kayla sometimes misses the pee pads. I bought a roll, and use them to line her crib, crate, etc. if she has an accident, I just throw the Pish pads in the wash and line dry, and use the spare Pish pad.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought mine from Amazon also, but I'm going to try the ones from Personally Paws. The ones from Amazon are already not as absorbent as when first bought.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

We use Simple Solution Washable Training & Travel Pad from PetSmart. We got the large and they hold up well to machine washing.


----------

